

How to go SSL: "High Performance, Low Cost, and Strong Security: Pick Any Three" - dguido
http://www.web2expo.com/webexsf2009/public/schedule/detail/5931

======
dguido
Disclaimer: I work for iSEC Partners and Chris Palmer has since left to work
for Google. That shouldn't change the fact that the slide deck is awesome
though.

~~~
agl
Disclaimer: I work for Google and Chris Palmer has since left to work for the
EFF. That shouldn't change the fact that the slide deck is awesome though.

